# Inducing labor



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I might be getting a Nigerian dwarf due July 30th. I wanted her as a companion for my other ND but I also have been looking for a goat to kid in July for the FFA birthing tent at the eastern michigan state fair. The fair starts on the 28th so my question is would it be safe to induce her to kid before the 28th? I would much rather her be at my fair when she kids then there. There are a lot of people who know what there doing and goats have kidded there many times but I would rather she be at my house were there's not a lot of people and thing going on. How early can you safely induce?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

No, bars idea. You know what happens to the majority of women that are induced? Emergency C section after a crazy long, unproductive labor. You will be hard pressed to find a vet that will help you do such a thing. Its really just asking for a million problems, and a huge risk of losing the doe and kids. Just let it happen naturally, don't induce.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've never had a bad kidding on induced labor, so that's my :2cents:. I have induced groups before and plan to be there about 24-36 hours after the shot, when they'll normally be in labor. 
I don't like to induce them, but have done it before. 5 days before the due date is the earliest I'd have them kid, I normally have given the lute 24-36 hours before day 150. 
We induced 3 this year and all kiddings went smoothly.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I just don't want her to be stressed with all the people watching. Iv seen people induce and have it go fine. I just wanted to know when I could do it


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The two vets I talked to when I had a sick doe said inducing is even a bad idea in healthy does. But I also talked to a breeder that insisted on his doe being induced at the first sign of pt and he said it went fine. I myself probably wouldn't do it but I don't like risks of any kind so when someone says risk I say no lol. If you choose not to you can try coffee grounds or even coffee it's self if you can get her to drink it. Don't know how much truth is to it but is believed to make a goat come into labor 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't see why it would be bad, it's a natural hormone, so it would be close to them going into labor on their own anyway. 
Perhaps some does they've induced that had the bad kiddings, would have had bad kiddings anyway? I've never had a bad induced kidding, but I've sure had a lot of bad, natural kiddings. :shrug: 

I know some people who regularly induce if they have a show to go to and won't be home, they'll induce to have them kid before they leave, and it's never ended badly for them.
I was induced for my last child, and everything went as normal as before. 

So really I think it's a wash, bad kiddings happen, I don't think inducing has anything to do with bad kiddings or labor with people. Some women just have trouble with labor, or their first children, as does every species. 


The ultimate decision is up to you, trust your gut, don't be persuaded or dissuaded to do anything. You know your goat best, and only you know what your head is telling you to do.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Six of one & half a dozen of the other. I have never used lute.
If she is really really close, maybe in your situation IF she is due the same week.
My vet would not give lute to a huge overdue doe unless I brought her in for monitoring.
Then again I have seen one birth at a show. And another that could have but doe waited till she was home.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have induced does when I was doing the CAE prevention. I induced them all to kid on day 150 (I hand bred them all so I was 100% sure of the breeding date). Never had a problem with hard labor, misplaced kids...nothiing but smooth sailing.

I know of people who routinely induce their FF does to kid around day 145 so the kids will be smaller than term kids and the birthing will go easier.

You do need to know the exact breeding date. Inducing too soon will result in an under developed premie kid who will die.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly I have no idea why they thought it was a bad idea. I just know how my luck is lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

Do you think asking a vet about induction would be a bad idea? The short version of the story is I got a goat for free that wasn’t supposed to be bred, she had a lot of medical stuff that I needed to take care of, and there is a possibility she (a small Pygmy) could be bred with a boer...


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

What is your does due date based on? Is it based on day 150 or 145?

@Crazygoatlady:) 
I wouldn't induce your doe because you don't know for sure her due date. Also you can't be sure she was bred to a boer so I would just wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a vets opinion and a ultrasound. 
Some vets can give an estimate on when they are due and if they think there may be complications with kids too big.


----------

